# Breaking News! NEW Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

It seems that *Fratello Watches* has leaked info about this new* Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical*. The info was deleted from their website, but i was able to snap the pictures. cant wait for this beautiful piece!


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

WOW! That's cool!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Interesting...that's the reissue of the last Hamilton military watch that was made for the British Army if memory serves me correctly.

To be honest I would have preferred the reissue of the round tropicalised RAF watch they made before that, I meant this one:










but perhaps if they will keep the same size as the original I might get it.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Well crap, I just got the khaki field mechanical. Depending on the size specs of this one, it'll likely get replaced now! This looks awesome


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Interesting...that's the reissue of the last Hamilton military watch that was made for the British Army if memory serves me correctly.
> 
> To be honest I would have preferred the reissue of the round tropicalised RAF watch they made before that, I meant this one:
> 
> but perhaps if they will keep the same size as the original I might get it.


Its a reissue of this watch. I actually prefer the cushion case.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes I know, that's the 6BB that came after the round one. It's relatively common in the UK and cheaper than a RAF Seiko 7A28.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Interesting, and it looks like it may have some solid lume to it as well. Plus, I wonder if the dial is made out of carbon fibre.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

That’s a beauty


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

That’s an easy no brainer buy for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

What is the movement powering it? Which mechanical?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Interesting...that's the reissue of the last Hamilton military watch that was made for the British Army if memory serves me correctly.
> 
> To be honest I would have preferred the reissue of the round tropicalised RAF watch they made before that, I meant this one:
> 
> ...


Agree. I got the opportunity to get this out of production Smiths military PRS-29B, a modernized to 39mm highbeat mechanical handwindand....



....as for Hamilton, found a discounted Murph with the LE box, flawed with a lowbeat movement.



Hamilton needs to up their reissue release schedule, as the 5 years it took to get the Murph to the buyers is too darn long, and to issue them with highbeat movements. A reissue of the RAF Hammie would be special, if done right, sooner rather than later.


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

That's pretty nice! I hope the size is reasonable. I tried measuring the pic on my computer screen. If the strap is 20mm, the case is probably around 38mm, with a 45mm lug-to-lug. And, looking at the first pic, what's that purplish light flare between 11 and 12 o'clock? Is that an AR coating? Count me in!


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> What is the movement powering it? Which mechanical?


I believe it will have the Hamilton H-50 movement. If Im not mistaking, its a ETA 2804 slowed down to 3Hz so it can have a 80 hour power reserve.


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Interesting, and it looks like it may have some solid lume to it as well. Plus, I wonder if the dial is made out of carbon fibre.


They really have to up their game in the lume department. as for the dial, I don't think its carbon fibre, just some texture.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

cuthbert said:


> ...
> To be honest I would have preferred the reissue of the round tropicalised RAF watch they made before that, I meant this one:


You're not alone. Case/proportions/fonts of the older version are spot on. As for the new one, never a fan of cushion cases - they're just fugly. Are folks aware that CWC have had their auto version of this on the market for years?


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

The CWC has fixed lug bars, only 5 atm water resistance and different number font. I'll go with the Hammy

Edit: Article back up on Fratello - runs H50 and is 36mm with 18mm strap width. Freakin awesome!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, nice. Seems a little small but at least they didn’t make it 45mm. It says 18mm for strap... I love the box shaped crystal.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

copperjohn said:


> Wow, nice. Seems a little small but at least they didn't make it 45mm. It says 18mm for strap... I love the box shaped crystal.


The tonneau case makes watches look much bigger, it will be perfect.

If the crystal doesn't glare like the Murph or my current Khaki I might think about it.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> What is the movement powering it? Which mechanical?





cuthbert said:


> The tonneau case makes watches look much bigger, it will be perfect.
> 
> If the crystal doesn't glare like the Murph or my current Khaki I might think about it.


I believe it has double AR coating
I wish it was sapphire crystal, though.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Well at least it seems like my KFM is safe from being replaced for the time being. 
That case size is much too small for my liking, with 38 being my rock bottom size.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

wwarren said:


> I believe it has double AR coating
> I wish it was sapphire crystal, though.


From the pictures it appears so as the crystal is invisible, but due to the level of graphic manipulation of the pictures on certain websites I am dubtful.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Fratello Watches has now posted their article on the NEW Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical.

https://www.fratellowatches.com/hamilton-khaki-pilot-pioneer-mechanical/

Case Dimensions:
Dimensions: 36mm (across at 10 o'clock - 4 o'clock) x 33mm (W), Lug-to-Lug: 42mm, Thickness: approx 10mm.

Crystal:
Hardened mineral crystal in box shape with double antireflective

Available per September 2019


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Double post - deleted.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Crystal:
> Hardened mineral crystal in box shape with double antireflective
> 
> Available per September 2019


Good, good thing.

I think I'll pass the Murph...but I'm not that happy about the price.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> Good, good thing.
> 
> I think I'll pass the Murph...but I'm not that happy about the price.


While checking out other Hamiltons Pilots watches for a price equivalent in CAD, I noticed the Pilot Pioneer Mechanical is already posted on the Canadian and US Hamilton websites:

https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-ca/h76419531-khaki-pilot.html

As for the Murph, it is always possible that Hamilton may come out with a 38mm version down the road. It is my understanding that Hamilton came out with the 42mm version because they wanted to stay true to the original in the movie.


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

Sapphire would have been my first choice for the crystal, followed by acrylic. Mineral glass? Neither here nor there, as far as I'm concerned. And I would be fine with a single AR coating on the inside surface. AR on the outside just picks up greasy smudges. About the case size, is 33mm the 9 o'clock to 3 o'clock length? I'm ok with that, but some folks will find it too small. Can't wait for the wrist shots!


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

NC_Hager626 said:


> While checking out other Hamiltons Pilots watches for a price equivalent in CAD, I noticed the Pilot Pioneer Mechanical is already posted on the Canadian and US Hamilton websites:
> 
> https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-ca/h76419531-khaki-pilot.html
> 
> As for the Murph, it is always possible that Hamilton may come out with a 38mm version down the road. It is my understanding that Hamilton came out with the 42mm version because they wanted to stay true to the original in the movie.


Love the watch, but i think they exaggerated with the price.


----------



## MX54LIFE (May 20, 2018)

Price is ridiculous.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Roy1988 said:


> Love the watch, but i think they exaggerated with the price.


Same here.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh damn, really don’t need another watch on the ‘want list’.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

That price is ridiculous, the Murph was a bit overpriced but this one takes the biscuit  

Chris


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> That price is ridiculous, the Murph was a bit overpriced but this one takes the biscuit
> 
> Chris


Maybe they are trying to copy Seiko's price increase... I really hope this watch will sell on Jomashop for around $400.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

MX54LIFE said:


> Price is ridiculous.


Well this is the MSRP from Hamilton themselves. Dealers and ADs will sell at a discount.

To put in perspective, remember, the MSRP of a Khaki Field Auto is 575 USD, but no one actually pays full retail for those.

So I expect market price to drop after the initial buzz.

Strange that this concept seems to elude so many on WUS....even in the Seiko forum too.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Roy1988 said:


> Maybe they are trying to copy Seiko's price increase... I really hope this watch will sell on Jomashop for around $400.


Somehow I doubt it. Current mechanicals are going anywhere from $320 to $420 on Joma with an MSRP at $475.

I wouldn't be mad though if this new release drove down the price of the 38mm a little bit. I love my silver dial auto, but there's no substitute for hand-winding...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The original looks great to my eye. This new one looks off to me.


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

chesterworks said:


> Somehow I doubt it. Current mechanicals are going anywhere from $320 to $420 on Joma with an MSRP at $475.
> 
> I wouldn't be mad though if this new release drove down the price of the 38mm a little bit. I love my silver dial auto, but there's no substitute for hand-winding...


Prices went up quite a bit. I got my Khaki Field Mechanical from Jomashop for $230 about 2 years ago. crazy value for the money


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a new ABTW article about the watch.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hamilt...chanical-watch-reborn-after-a-40-year-hiatus/


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a new ABTW article about the watch.


Man people are really salty about the size.

Personally I'm glad everything isn't 42+!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

chesterworks said:


> Man people are really salty about the size.
> 
> Personally I'm glad everything isn't 42+!


The size is perfect, the price tag is a little oversized for me.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

That is an extremely nice looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MX54LIFE (May 20, 2018)

It is a $200-$400 watch imho.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Another winner from Hamilton.


----------



## GrimFandango (May 8, 2018)

I really love the look of this watch and was expecting to pick one up. But that price.... For me it borders on the unreasonable.


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

GrimFandango said:


> I really love the look of this watch and was expecting to pick one up. But that price.... For me it borders on the unreasonable.


They are counting on the vintage vibe... It will be interesting to see how this crazy MSRP will turn out for them.


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

Roy1988 said:


> They are counting on the vintage vibe... It will be interesting to see how this crazy MSRP will turn out for them.


I think they could count on the looks alone: *if* they made it a bit bigger, this would sell @ MSRP, if not above (+ 99% of the pilot watches currently in circulation would go into a tailspin)


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

The Navy Pioneer is listed at $1000 and you can get them used for about $350-$400. This one should eventually be on Joma for about $500 and then available used for about $300-$350. Just gonna take a while for enough to get out in the market.


----------



## RedKite1974 (Aug 27, 2019)

Evil Minion said:


> Well crap, I just got the khaki field mechanical.


Same here but I love mine and it's going nowhere. I do like this new one, though...


----------



## RedKite1974 (Aug 27, 2019)

MX54LIFE said:


> Price is ridiculous.


Woah! Just saw the price...

Honestly, I prefer the look of my Field Mech and it was around half that cost.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Already being sold for $590 via my jeweler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX54LIFE (May 20, 2018)

I wonder if they would come in bracelet


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Size sounds great. I am very happy they kept the dimensions. There are so many ways it could have been "off" as a reimagined release: they could have upsized it to 38mm or larger; could have made it an auto; could have put a date on it, etc.

Druthers? I wish it had sapphire. I like the AR but prefer it inside only. I think big kudos to them for having the guts to continue this vintage-inspired thing they've been doing the past decade. I'm wearing my 38mm Intra-matic as I write this and would have been thrilled if they released it in 34mm instead.

Pretty neat.


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> I'm wearing my 38mm Intra-matic as I write this and would have been thrilled if they released it in 34mm instead.


I also have the 38mm Intra-matic. When i received it, i took out my calipers, because i though it might be the 42mm version. they should have went with 34mm & 38mm.


----------



## fasteddiev0.0 (Sep 5, 2019)

Not sure how I feel about the sizing.. even for a 6 3/4 flat wrist it seems small









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I think it looks solid on your wrist!

I’m sure it Must take some getting used to after wearing bigger watches though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Agreed, that looks like an awesome fit on your wrist to me! Congrats on the new watch.


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

sriracha said:


> Already being sold for $590 via my jeweler.


Does your jeweler take phone orders? I'd love a referral if so. With double the WR of the field mech, and a much nicer designed and finished case, it's definitely worth a premium to some extent. You can be sure that cheap sandblast finish on the field mech helps keep price in check (and profit margin high).


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the sizing.. even for a 6 3/4 flat wrist it seems small


No way, that looks great!


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Evil Minion said:


> No way, that looks great!


Seconded, looks great! It just takes a little getting used to if you're coming from a larger watch.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the sizing.. even for a 6 3/4 flat wrist it seems small
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anything your photo makes me want that watch even more. I have the same wrist size (though more hairy).


----------



## fasteddiev0.0 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you guys are curious how the dial looks in sunlight. The texture on the dial really catches your attention

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Love the texture. They deviated slightly from the original, but kept it tasteful.


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the sizing.. even for a 6 3/4 flat wrist it seems small
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not small. it looks great on you! your just probably used to bigger watches.


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> If you guys are curious how the dial looks in sunlight. The texture on the dial really catches your attention
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

This appears to be a nice watch. I will have to see it in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Roy1988 said:


> I believe it will have the Hamilton H-50 movement. If Im not mistaking, its a ETA 2804 slowed down to 3Hz so it can have a 80 hour power reserve.


Will this mean that should it need servicing it can only be done in house?


----------



## savagebrood (Oct 29, 2018)

Why not 38mm? I can’t imagine many people will like the 36. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

I think plenty of people with wrists on the smaller side will appreciate this size. Certainly not speaking for anyone else, but personally I like the dimensions.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Fratello Watches has now posted their article on the NEW Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical.
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/hamilton-khaki-pilot-pioneer-mechanical/
> 
> ...


No doubt it is a sweetheart but will my 7.5" wrist be out of place with this beauty. I think I'm falling in love, Woe is me.


----------



## cdmav (Jul 20, 2017)

Anybody know the size and specs on it?

Whoops, looks like someone else posted that. Thanks!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> Good, good thing.
> 
> I think I'll pass the Murph...but I'm not that happy about the price.


Tad high in price, or is it just me?


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> Tad high in price, or is it just me?


Nope, not just you. I'm hoping the price will slide into the ~$400 range. We'll see if it comes to fruition.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Ty.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Roy1988 said:


> Prices went up quite a bit. I got my Khaki Field Mechanical from Jomashop for $230 about 2 years ago. crazy value for the money


I trust Jomashop and have always had pleasant dealings with them. And even before considering the price increases with all of these watches with extra power reserve your Hamilton KFM was and still is crazy value for the money.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

chesterworks said:


> Somehow I doubt it. Current mechanicals are going anywhere from $320 to $420 on Joma with an MSRP at $475.
> 
> I wouldn't be mad though if this new release drove down the price of the 38mm a little bit. I love my silver dial auto, but there's no substitute for hand-winding...


Boy I wish I still had my "Dennis the Menace" hand winder from when I was a Kid, I always looked forward to giving out the time if someone asked me what time it was.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It certainly has the classic retro look. Very nice.


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

If only it wasn’t so overpriced...
Definitely something to keep an eye out for though, discounted or used. Not sure how popular it’ll be with non-wis, especially given the size and price; it may be a while before prices reach something halfway reasonable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Stromboli said:


> I trust Jomashop and have always had pleasant dealings with them. And even before considering the price increases with all of these watches with extra power reserve your Hamilton KFM was and still is crazy value for the money.


same here
i must have bought 30 watches from them
i even sent oris 65 for repair and it was back home within a month


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

Now if we could just persuade Hamilton to reissue some of their designs from the 40s-50s..........


----------



## sub40 (May 24, 2011)

Love the "real life" shots. Looking forward to seeing it in person, and on something other than NATO straps.


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

Ordered mine the day it came out. It already has gone on one vacation with me.


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

It looks like Hamilton is placing their new mechanicals in the $800-900 range. Not sure if this has been posted before, and I don't want to start a new thread as I'm new around here, but this popped up in my FB feed the other day. Can't find any posts about it on this sub forum.










https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/h13519711-boulton-mechanical.html


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

DougNg said:


> It looks like Hamilton is placing their new mechanicals in the $800-900 range. Not sure if this has been posted before, and I don't want to start a new thread as I'm new around here, but this popped up in my FB feed the other day. Can't find any posts about it on this sub forum.
> 
> https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/h13519711-boulton-mechanical.html


Thanks for posting. I have always found the Hamilton's American Classic line to be aesthetically pleasing and I might just consider the blue dial version.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Awesome. Love this vintage kick they’re doing. Great stuff. I like tank-style watches in this ‘40s vibe.


----------



## RailroadMentality (Feb 20, 2017)

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the sizing.. even for a 6 3/4 flat wrist it seems small
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Size looks just right, to me (I'm a 6.5" wrist, myself.) The thick "cushion" case shape helps balance the look. The proportions of case/dial look spot on, to me.


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

DougNg said:


> It looks like Hamilton is placing their new mechanicals in the $800-900 range. Not sure if this has been posted before, and I don't want to start a new thread as I'm new around here, but this popped up in my FB feed the other day. Can't find any posts about it on this sub forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 22mm strap size is a strong indication that this is a big watch. I bought a quartz Boulton a year or two ago. It uses an 18mm strap and the lug-to-lug is 44mm (and the actual vintage Boultons are even smaller!). For this one, I would not be surprised if the lug-to-lug were 50mm or more. Having said that, this is probably as small as they could make it, while still using the H-50. Otherwise they would need to use a smaller movement.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

ReallyBored said:


> The 22mm strap size is a strong indication that this is a big watch. I bought a quartz Boulton a year or two ago. It uses an 18mm strap and the lug-to-lug is 44mm (and the actual vintage Boultons are even smaller!). For this one, I would not be surprised if the lug-to-lug were 50mm or more. Having said that, this is probably as small as they could make it, while still using the H-50. Otherwise they would need to use a smaller movement.


Well, if you had, or have been, read thru this thread, you would have learned that the The Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical, which uses the H-50 hand-wound movement, is quite small:



NC_Hager626 said:


> Fratello Watches has now posted their article on the NEW Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical.
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/hamilton-khaki-pilot-pioneer-mechanical/
> 
> ...


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

Actually, if you plug the image into eleif.net, using the known length of the lug width, the horizontal measurement comes to 33mm and the vertical lug to lug comes too 50mm. This is just a guesstimate, but it's kind of disheartening.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Thanks for posting. I have always found the Hamilton's American Classic line to be aesthetically pleasing and I might just consider the blue dial version.
> 
> View attachment 14490685


Further information, which I have found on an European website, about the Boulton model are:

HAMILTON BOULTON MECHANICAL Hamilton
Water Resistance:	5 bar /50 meters
Glass: Scratch-resistant and anti-reflective sapphire
Material: Stainless Steel
Case diameter: 34 x 38.8 mm
Movement: Manual winding with 80-hour reserve 
Height: 11.5 mm
Lug width: 22 mm


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

Forget that I said anything, I just ran the W10 repro and the measurements are totally off. The software says the case size on the W10 is 42mm and I know that's completely off.


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Further information, which I have found on an European website, about the Boulton model are:
> 
> HAMILTON BOULTON MECHANICAL Hamilton
> Water Resistance:	5 bar /50 meters
> ...


THANK YOU

My heart sank when I saw the numbers out of eleif.net


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

Well nuts.

I figured how to work this online tool (I'm not a morning person) and not looking good










Measurements show, using the 22mm lug width as a control that the vertical measurement is 37.39 (close to already stated) the horizontal is 33.51 (close to already stated) and the lug to lug is 50.72mm.

That sucks.

Control using the Pilot mechanical:


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

DougNg said:


> Well nuts.
> 
> I figured how to work this online tool (I'm not a morning person) and not looking good
> 
> ...


Don't give up hope. With Hamilton's Boulton Quartz watches, they are offered in two sizes, medium and large. Maybe, the same will be true when the Mechanical versions are fully released.


----------



## j1n (Feb 28, 2011)

Interesting. Looks vintage


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Well, if you had, or have been, read thru this thread, you would have learned that the The Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical, which uses the H-50 hand-wound movement, is quite small:


Yes, I have been reading the thread. Have your read my post? I state that I am talking about the Boulton, and I copied DougNg's post where he has a picture of the Boulton.  Why are you talking about the Pilot Pioneer?


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Further information, which I have found on an European website, about the Boulton model are:
> 
> HAMILTON BOULTON MECHANICAL Hamilton
> Water Resistance:	5 bar /50 meters
> ...


That 34 x 38.8 figure is clearly not an accurate description of the case dimensions. The aspect ratio of 34mm x 38.8mm is 1:1.14, which is basically a square. Clearly this is not a square case; it is a long rectangle. I stand by my initial assessment that the lug-to-lug on this new Boulton is around 50mm, which is consistent with DougNg's detailed analysis.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

I got mine yesterday... pretty little thing!










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

*The reason is.......*



ReallyBored said:


> NC_Hager626 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you had, or have been, read thru this thread, you would have learned that the The Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical, which uses the H-50 hand-wound movement, is quite small:
> ...


Title of thread says... "Hamilton *Pilot Pioneer* Mechanical".


----------



## Bgeezy (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks good!!! Hamilton has stepped it up with their latest reissues.


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

fasteddiev0.0 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the sizing.. even for a 6 3/4 flat wrist it seems small
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the opportunity to try it two days ago.

I didn't expect it to be so small.

The Khaki Field Mechanical wears much better imo.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

Lucien369 said:


> I had the opportunity to try it two days ago.
> 
> I didn't expect it to be so small.
> 
> The Khaki Field Mechanical wears much better imo.


This looks just about perfect on your wrist... not too small at all.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

Lucien369 said:


> I had the opportunity to try it two days ago.
> 
> I didn't expect it to be so small.
> 
> The Khaki Field Mechanical wears much better imo.


This looks just about perfect on your wrist... not too small at all.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Lucien369 said:


> I had the opportunity to try it two days ago.
> 
> I didn't expect it to be so small.
> 
> The Khaki Field Mechanical wears much better imo.


It really depends on wrist size. 7.5" and up, it may be a bit too small. 7" and under though this is a very good classic fit.


----------



## SG_Lefty (Aug 10, 2012)

Just in... love the size...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)

very nice


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi guys. About the double AR coating, are they inside and out or both in the inside?

Thanks!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Several comments about the “small” size. For me, 40-42mm is a sweet spot. But I seem to like them a little smaller and sleeker when wearing a shirt and coat, or, winter clothes in general. Also late in the evening when I’m the only one up and I’m watching tv and having a beers. There is a Hamilton AD here. Hope he gets one soon to look at.


----------



## scottfranklin (Mar 18, 2017)

Moving this thread to a more suitable subforum. Apologies for my mistake.

Original post below:

Hi everyone,

I've been thinking about adding a casual leather strap for my Khaki Mechanical (1st gen, black face) and was wondering if there were preferred sources and opinions on texture/color. Watchgecko had a nice writeup here (with associated video. Several straps there look nice, especially (IMO) the Soft Top Grain Olive Green and the Brown Traditional Winchester.

Have others been down this rabbit hole?


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

ReallyBored said:


> The 22mm strap size is a strong indication that this is a big watch. I bought a quartz Boulton a year or two ago. It uses an 18mm strap and the lug-to-lug is 44mm (and the actual vintage Boultons are even smaller!). For this one, I would not be surprised if the lug-to-lug were 50mm or more. Having said that, this is probably as small as they could make it, while still using the H-50. Otherwise they would need to use a smaller movement.


I just pulled the plug and ordered one. I know lug width is 22mm is that also width of band at the buckle? I would like to order a deployant clap for it.

Posted this in wrong thread.


----------

